# CPU Temperatures



## teknoPhobia (Oct 5, 2005)

I was just curious...what kind of temperatures does the average CPU reach during normal operations?

I use an Athlon64 2800+ with stock HSF and under normal usage (mp3s, movies, word etc) the cpu runs at 5-8 degrees above ambient with the fan at 1450 RPM. At heavy loads, I have reached a max of 17-25 degrees above ambient after which my fan speeds up to 5600 RPM and the temp drops rapidly to 10-12 degrees above ambient.
(Here ambient ranges between (25 (with AC) to 43(without AC in summer))
All the sites I have come across don't use stock HSFs to test, so why don't you post your config and temp scores so we can see how the various configs work?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 5, 2005)

My cpu hovers at around 55 to 60....P4 3.0 Ghz HT...


----------



## siriusb (Oct 5, 2005)

AMD 3200+ (winchester)
Overclocked to 2.5GHz
QFan is ON, so cpu fan whirrs up when cpu reaches 51deg C.
Stock HSF. But I have 3 case fans (2 exhaust, 1 intake) and a home-made cobra cable for ide drives.

Idle:
 44 deg C (non AC)
 40 deg C (with AC)

Full load:
 55 deg C (non AC)
 52 deg C (with AC)

Mobo/chipset temp: 31 to 40 deg C
There's no fan on the chipset now. (The stupid dealer hasnt given me a replacemnt fan yet.)

HDD temps:
Avg   : 46 deg C
Worst: 58 deg C


----------



## KHUBBU (Oct 6, 2005)

Sandra and MBM reports mine (2.8 HT)  to be 70 deg C.


Maybe its bcoz of the mobo ( Asrock i865GV)

Its been running like that for more than 1 & half yr. even overclocked it to 3 Ghz, ran perfectly fine.


In short:  dont worry!


----------



## cvvikram (Oct 6, 2005)

My PC goes upto 60 while playing
else
will be around 40

Config 2.8HT, 865GBF


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 6, 2005)

nvr goes above 40


----------



## AlienTech (Oct 6, 2005)

I just found out that the TEMP readings are not accurate. The MB makers use what ever cheapo sensors they can find and I seen how cheap the chinese can get and get things working, but just not right. Yea it works... But works is the only thing you can tell about it.

My AMD3000 gets ot 62C at full speed. I tough the heat sink and its cool on one side and slightly warm on the other. While my Seagate HD says its @ 46C and Samsung @ 43C.  And those are HOT, IE I cant keep my finger on them for 10 minutes at a time.
The system Temp says its @ 39C while a blower is blowing in air.  

Its best to just make sure the CPU does not get hot enough that you cant touch it. Usually because of badly installed heat sink. You cant touch the CPU without the sink on it anyway since it does get very hot, 60-80C is hot enough to burn and it gets there in a few seconds.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 6, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> My cpu hovers at around 55 to 60....P4 3.0 Ghz HT...


mine P4 2.8 HT Prescott also gave normal 52 to 73 with normal cabinet.then the company replaced it with Intel preferred P4 HT cabinet that with a funnel like thing on the
side pane and two rear fans.Now temp default is 48 degrees to high load=67-68 degrees with fan running 3000 rpm


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 8, 2005)

my 2.6 c ghz northwood socket 478 is rite now overclocked to 3185 mhz and still is running at around 38-42 degrees


----------



## krishnathelord (Oct 9, 2005)

mine is PIV 2.4Ghz Prescott wihich is overclocked to 2.61Ghz running and 45 deg. normaly wiout ac and with max load 60-65 deg.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Oct 9, 2005)

Mine P4 [2.4Ghz HT] northwood 
Normal Load:45 C (w/o A/C)
Full Laod: 58 C (w/o A/C)

When Overclocked to 2.8 Ghz
Normal: 52 C
Full Load: 62 C

Regards...


----------



## rohanbee (Oct 13, 2005)

around 60-65 at full load, prescott 3.0ghz ht


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 13, 2005)

A64 winnie 3200+ (2GHz)
idles at 35deg - 39 deg depending on ambient temperature.
45 degress on load.

tested while o/ced to 2.35 GHz
idles at 43-44 deg
load - around 50 deg


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 14, 2005)

my A64 venice 3000+
idle 50
load 60


----------



## theexister (Oct 14, 2005)

My 2800+ Athlon 64 temps:

IDLE:
Summer: 46-49C
Winter: 35-38C

LOAD(Gaming at 1024x768 with Full details):
Summer: 50-55C
Winter: 38-44C

The above are with stock cooling that comes with the AMD Processor & 2 Cabinet fans (1 sucking in air & the other venting thru the rear), 1 PSU Fan

My temps given are with the added heat generated by my 6800GT which also runs stock cooling.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Oct 14, 2005)

It would be nice if you guys could give your cabinet setup as well...and for AMD users, if CnQ is also enabled...

Kniwor...is your cabinet blocked or sumthing?...those readings are extremely high for your CPU

Alientech...Check which sensor your sysmon program is reading as the CPU temp...I have found a third unlisted sensor on many AMD64 Mobos that remain stuck at 62-65 degrees, its not even listed anywhere.


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 14, 2005)

No the cabinet is open, i mean if i keep the mobo/proc out of the cabinet under the roof fan, and i have 3 mobo/proc combination here, same combination, same temps, i guess it's the atmosphere here and cant do anything, although it does not affect the performance...

But this is at default voltage, i am running my cpu undervolted to 1.175v and this way temp never crosses 55. idle is 45.


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 14, 2005)

cabinet is open frm sideways...(makes it easily accessible in case i want to tinker with it  ) 

CnQ is enabled

temperatures are as mentioned above...the thing which i notice abt the cpu is that...when the ambient temperature is high....the cpu fan goes up to around 6000rpm (gets loud  in that case), but the temperature almost never exceeds 40 deg C in normal operation! and my cpu is a winchester... teh venices must be better. AMD makes good chips indeed!


----------



## teknoPhobia (Oct 14, 2005)

Kniwor

enable CnQ, its a lot better than manually tinkering around with the cpu voltages, it automatically adjusts cpu multiplier and voltage based on load, and your temp is way too high for your voltage setting.... the temp should be around 34-38 at idle.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 14, 2005)

AMD dudes, try RM Clock *cpu.rightmark.org instead of CnQ. It really rocks!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 15, 2005)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> goobimama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now am worried whether the assemble guys put that 'thermal pad' between heatsink and the processor die,as i got my 1st procee replaced .where do we find these thermal pad?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 15, 2005)

Pentium 4 3.06 GH, with HT always enabled, using Zalman CNPS AlCu-7000 HSF, & Zalman supplied thermal paste

temprature, after just starting PC, in the morning: 32C
Idle temprature, when listening to Music : 36 ~ 38 C
Load temprature, 3D Max rendering : 45 ~ 53 C
Normal temprature, when browsing , reading watching movies etc : 38 ~ 43C

Highest temprature for CPU ever reached : 57C, 6 hrs of rendering
Highest Harddisk temprature
Normal : 35 ~ 38C, extreme load 42C (max reached)
Aux temprature : Depends on room temprature, but hovers arround 38C
Motheroard 40C


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 15, 2005)

teknoPhobia said:
			
		

> Kniwor
> 
> enable CnQ, its a lot better than manually tinkering around with the cpu voltages, it automatically adjusts cpu multiplier and voltage based on load, and your temp is way too high for your voltage setting.... the temp should be around 34-38 at idle.



I have already tried CnQ, it is not helpful at load, any anyhow the minimum it takes my voltage to is 1.1, when i can run stable at 1.175, CnQ is no use to me. I hope u understand my point.


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 15, 2005)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> teknoPhobia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u mean u run ur 3000+ @ 1800 Mhz on 1.175 V :O


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 15, 2005)

how do i know my temp in p-4... is there some hardware or software for it????


----------



## praka123 (Oct 15, 2005)

get intel active monitor for windows OS here:
ftp://download.intel.com/design/motherbd/software/idu/IDU_2.1.8.63_Light.exe


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 16, 2005)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> Kniwor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, buddy, I run 3000+ @ 1800 Mhz at 1.1V.

But since I've overclocked it

I run 3000+ @ 1980Mhz at 1.175V

Have a good day....


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 16, 2005)

And yes, just forgot to mention, Prime95 is stable at those voltages, 

I think if i got a good overclicking mobo, my processor has great potential...


----------



## cryptid (Oct 16, 2005)

U guys may not belive me my cpu once touched 73 (i didnt realise my cpu can stopped working);-p


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 16, 2005)

cryptid said:
			
		

> U guys may not belive me my cpu once touched 73 (i didnt realise my cpu can stopped working);-p



U talking 73, my second machine XP 2600, was working at 
70 idle
84 load 
since last 2 months, i would shut down occationally, since i was not around i was not able to fix the problem.

Only after I replaced the thermal pad the temperatures came down to 50c.
And the processor is working fine now, so these processors are more sturdy than we think they are.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2005)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> Ringwraith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If u have enabled CnQ & your CPU is running at 1.1 volt, U better update your BIOS, it should indicate that it will run at 1.5v in BIOS, it will drop to 1.1 v in Windows not in BIOS


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 16, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Kniwor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not using CnQ, i said it to run at 1.1v using systool ant that's why it's running.

BTW, for venice cores 1.45 is the highest u can set and 1.4 is the default, so 1.5 is nowhere.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2005)

sorry, i was running a PC at 1.5v due to over clocking, better run it at recomended voltage runnin at lower voltage can be dangerous for the CPU


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 17, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> sorry, i was running a PC at 1.5v due to over clocking, better run it at recomended voltage runnin at lower voltage can be dangerous for the CPU




Will you propose me a reason why undervolting will harm my cpu, from all i know about How cpu's work, undervolting doesn't harm, it's overvolting that can harm, so i'd suggest that if u are overvolted,  get ur voltages in control, because that is decreasing the lifespan of ur cpu while ur typing...


----------



## mako_123 (Oct 17, 2005)

My P4 2.8 HT reaches 60 while gaming and normally it is around 50


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2005)

when the CPU is undervolted, it is not getting enough power to work at the full clock speed, which will lead to short life span & more heat generation, over volting & underolting both cab harm,


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 17, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> when the CPU is undervolted, it is not getting enough power to work at the full clock speed, which will lead to short life span & more heat generation, over volting & underolting both cab harm,



Let me try to explain u what undervolting and overvolting is all about, and then may be u'll understand why undervolting does not harm.

Have u seen a sine wave, consider the graph sin(x), now if i draw a line y=1 then this graph will touch this line periodically, if it touches say 1 otherwise 0, consider cpu voltage operating like a wave like this, in perfect world it should touch when needed, i mean we mark 0 and 1 by voltage fluctuation, if it's above some voltage we call it one otherwise 0, now, since the world is not perfect, we keep a threshold voltage to differenciate,  now if i overclock, the frequency of voltage fluctuation will increase, thereby decreasing the efficiency, so there can be a time when it does not cross the threshold voltage where it should have been in ideal world, so what we do is increase the voltage to the cpu so that it invariably crosses the threshold voltage because now it has to rise to a higher voltage because we have increased the voltage, this will improve the working, but we are bound to limitations, so my friend gxsaurav, this will cause temperature problems, because voltage is increased, more power is generated, (I hope u know the formula of poewer  ) , on ther other hand, decreasing the voltage decreases the heat produced, decreasing the temperatures, but this will also cause instability because we will more often not cross the threshold voltage at higher frequencies my friend, I hope u get my point and u will not again suggest a person that undervolting can harm cpu, Infact it assures more life of ur cpu, Only thing is, check for the "Stability".


----------



## job9434 (Oct 19, 2005)

hey guys will you tell me where i can buy *zalman cnps7700* , man i love thats heat sink . i read some reviews about it in www.tomshardware.com 
i am not satisfied with my stock cooling for my 3.2 ghz  p4 c.p.u which gets temp as high as 64 c at full load 
plz tell me where i can get zalman


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 19, 2005)

job9434 said:
			
		

> hey guys will you tell me where i can buy *zalman cnps7700* , man i love thats heat sink . i read some reviews about it in www.tomshardware.com
> i am not satisfied with my stock cooling for my 3.2 ghz  p4 c.p.u which gets temp as high as 64 c at full load
> plz tell me where i can get zalman



me 2...i m at hyd  i wud luv to have this one!


----------

